# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Shiko cka shkruan një faqezi

## Rrjeti

Ky kopili flet në emër të vet.Ndoshta ia kan mbushur xhepat të huajt për të përhap dezinformata dhe propagandë antishqiptare fashiste......E dënovt toka shqiptare e larë me gjak gjatë shekujve....Adem Jashari dhe mijra heroj dhe dëshmorë nuk u flijuan në alltarin e atdheut për një gjysëm liri.Ata nuk luftuan për një flamur të ri që i ngjan flamurit boshnjak por për atdhe të lirë dhe të bashkuar dhe flamurin kuq e zi.Dëshmorët nuk ia dhanë betimin as NATOS as BE por u betuan nën flamurin tonë shekullor para popullit, historisë dhe drejtësisë që kaq na mungon në trojet e okupuara nën sllavët e jugut.
..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
Rilindasi i fundit
Qosja & Co

Halil Matoshi

halil.matoshi@gazetaexpress.com

Konceptet e historianëve shqiptarë si Arben Puto e Sabri Godo në një TV debat me Alban Dudushin se Kosova është aneksuar nga Serbia më 1913 nuk kanë bazë historike, (Paskal Milo tha se nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjë formacion politik i quajtur Shqipëri me Kosovën nën
juridiksionin e saj), kurse dhe angazhimi i Rexhep Qosjes për krijimin e një shteti të përbashkët shqiptar rrëshqet në nacionalsocializëm.

Nuk e kam ndërmend të polemizoj me historianë dhe publicistë shqiptarë të mendësisë nacional-socialiste, glorifikuese dhe jokritike. Sepse, janë egocentrikë dhe manipulatorëtë (pa)vetëdijshëm, horra që nuk i shquan patriotizmi qytetar dhe ligjor, por nacionalizmin e kanë si strehë të fundit.Gjithçka që ata thonë e shkruajnë për Kosovën si pjesë e aneksuar e Shqipërisë nga Serbia (më 1913’tën) është thjesht shmangie nga e vërteta historike, për më tepër nacionalizëm primitiv. Historiografi që mbështet në mite nacionale. “Aneksimi i Kosovës” është thjesht propagandë në shërbim të ideologjisë nacionaliste që u ka shërbyer krerëve kulturorë dhe politik për zgjimin kombëtar të shqiptarëve, ndonëse me vonesë enorme historike. Nuk ka pasë asnjëherë ndonjë formacion shtetëror shqiptar me Kosovën si pjesë e juridiksionit shtetëror të saj.Ka ekzistuar vetëm nocioni i gjeografisë shqiptare, etnisë dhe lidhjes së gjakut e tokës, pra edhe intenca për bashkim. Manipulimi me mite gjithherë paraqet rrezik për vetëshkatrrimin e kombeve dhe rasti më eklatant në historinë e re
është ai i Serbisë.Mitin serb për Kosovën si “djep i serbizimit” duke e pasë parasysh betejën e humbur të Kosovës më 1389 në Fushë të Kosovës, elitat oligarkike serbe e kanë përdor dendur tek në shekullin 19. Pra kujtimi për Betejën e Kosovës ishte i zbehtë për disa shekuj, derisa “u rizbulua” kjo ngjarje dhe u bekue në kishë, si mit i “Serbisë qiellore”, ku mbështetej krijimi i kombit dhe shtetit serb. Dua vetëm të ndalem në disa koncepte të diskutueshme të historianëve shqiptarë si Arben Puto e Sabri Godo në një TV debat me Alban Dudushin.

Ndonse Rexhep Qosja nuk është historian, por letrar dhe historian i letërsisë, ai ka kontribuar shumë në krijimin e ideologjisë kombëtare, përmes mbrojtjes së të drejtes së shqiptarëve përball nacionalizmit agresiv serb, i cili u shndërrua në fashizëm koncesual, sidomos pas viteve ’80 e deri në Rambouillet. Por ai e ka humbur kohezionin e pragmatizmit politik duke u lëshuar në aventurat për me ba histori e jo me e ba të vërtetën! I tillë ishte edhe në debatin në fjalë. Si përfaqësuesit e fundit të Rilindjes Kombëtare këta të tre, manipulonin me historinë dhe realitetin për ta mbështetur nacionalizmin e tyre, se kinse Kosova ka qenë pjesë e Shqipërisë (kuptohet e një formacioni politik komb-shtet), prandaj natyrshëm sipas koncepteve të tyre, shqiptarët duhet të hedhen në një aventurë të re, pas pushimit që e kanë nxjerr prej historisë me pavarësimin e Kosovës, për bashkimin e shqiptarëve në një shtet të vetëm kombëtar. 

Dhe këtë duke e “shitur” si kohezion historik, madje edhe si të drejtë të pakontestueshme. Paskal Milo sikur e shpëtoi situatën, duke thënë hapur se nuk ka pasë një formacion të tillë politik, me emrin Shqipëri, që ta ketë pasë Kosovën brenda juridiksionit të saj shtetëror. Krahasimet që i bënte Qosja me Gjermaninë e ndarë (si një formacion shtet-komb) deri pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore janë krejtësisht të gabuara. Historira të interpretuara në funksion të nacionalizmit e jo të së vërtetës. Kosova është shtet i pavarur dhe sovran dhe kështu do të jetë në të ardhmen, nëse nuk bëhemi Nostradamusë e të besojmë në farë fati hyjnor”, apo në ndonjë apokalipsë!? Nuk jam nga ata që u besojnë miteve të vjetra dhe që krijojnë të reja. Figurat politike shfaqen e perëndojnë, në meskohë bëjnë veprime të mira dhe të këqija dhe në këtë kontekst jam pajtuar ose i kam kundërshtuar. Në këtë kontekst jam sjellë edhe me Qosjen. Qosja është që moti një figurë politike. Konceptualisht dhe mendërisht Rilindasi i fundit. Ai vazhdon të jetë (sëbashku me Adem Demaçin) një nga politikanët e mëdhenj në skenën kosovare. Ai mund të qortohet, të mos pajtohesh më të, sepse të gjitha teoritë dhe
praksat e mëdha janë njëherësh të diskutueshme. Siç është edhe e drejta për një shtet të përbashkët shqiptar. Por konteksti i TV debatit mes akademikëve është thjesht për shqetësim ngase vjen në momentin kur Kosova ende lufton për njohje ndërkombëtare (që ta krijojë atë masën kritike në rrafshin botëror). Debati degjeneroi në një manipulim me historiografinë shqiptare të shtetit dhe të së drejtes. Duke e shitur bashkimin e shqiptarëve në një shtet të vetëm si interes madhor kombëtar, këta i anashkalojnë shpëtimtarët e Kosovës, ShBA’të dhe BE’në, anashkalojnë NATO’n dhe integrimet euroatlantike ndershqiptare si interesin më madhor të Shqipërisë,
Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë, pra si interesin vital të shqiptarëve në rajon. Qosja megjithatë mendon dhe nga ky fakt nuk është armik politik, as moralisht as estetikisht madje nuk është më i keq se politikanët tjerë në vend. 

Lufta e Kosovës ishte luftë për instalimin e vlerave të përbashkëta demokratike perëndimore nga hegjemonia qëllimmirë  (ShBA’ve si superfuqi e vetme) e cila madje duke “e zëvendësuar” Kartën e OKB’ve dhe të drejtën ndërkombëtare me të drejtën imperiale, sipas doktrinës Paxamerikana, që, nisur nga kodi moral intervenoi kundër një shteti bandit (sipas koncepteve schmitt’iane mik-armik) duke e identifikuar tek Serbia një shtet nga “Boshti i së keqes” (ndonëse kjo kurrë nuk u shpall nominalisht.) Filozofia politike e atyre treve ishte një minimizim frapant i “ndodhjes së historisë” me pavarësimin e Kosovës dhe njohjen që ajo mori nga fuqitë relevante, si shtet i pavarur dhe sovran. Puto e Godo nga selia e TCH në Tiranë, ndërsa Qosja nga Prishtina me telefon, e cilësuan pavarësinë e Kosovës vetëm si një pushim nga ngarendja për bashkim gjithëkombëtar! Deklarata të tilla jo vetëm që e ushqejnë ultranacionalizmin serb, kursin armiqësor rus dhe hezitimin evrocentrist: a u desht që Kosova të bëhej shtet?, por zmbrapsin edhe miqtë e shqiptarëve në vendimet e tyre jo edhe aq të lehta për Kosovën. Shqiptarët në një shtet, mund të jetë se është moralisht e drejtë, por sa është e zbatueshme, ose a mundet lehtë që shpëtimtarët tanë këtë kërkesë ta vlerësojnë si intencë fashiste (gjithnjë në ndërlidhje me Shqipërinë e kohës së fashizmit) dhe në raport me fashizmin serb të Milosevic'it që hyri në luftë për Serbinë e madhe dhe ta trajtojnë edhe Kosovën si shtet të padenjë (mozomakeq në boshtin e së keqes!?)

Qosja me këtë tezë anon kah nacional- socializmi, kurse teza e tij se bashkimi në një shtet do të krikrijonte një komb të fuqishëm ekonomik është anarkoliberale. Sëkëndejmi më e diskutueshmja, sepse, sëpari nuk ka ndonjë argument se ky bum ekonomik mund të ndodh në një Shqipëri natyrore dhe së dyti, sot ekonomia funksionon sipas konditave të koncerneve multinacionale (kapitalit binacional) dhe e mbështetur në të drejten private, e cila, në ekonomi së paku s'ka nevojë për të drejtën ndërkombëtare të shteteve. Demaçi, Qosja (pastaj Albin Kurti dhe lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!), kanë huazuar nga leninizmi revolucionin si mendësi e ndryshimeve radikale në shoqëri, dhe të drejtën për vetëvendosje (sipas koncepteve uilsoniane) që tashmë është fshi jo vetëm nga vokabulari dhe teoritë e filozofisë politike por edhe nga kujtesa... Kosova nuk ka fituar shtetin sipas kësaj të drejte (për vetëvendosje të kombeve) por sipas një të drejte tjetër, të drejtes për ndërhyrje (ndonëse unilaterale) për parandalimin e gjenocidit dhe mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut.
Nacionalistët shqiptarë, bëjnë vlerësime politike për shtetin e ri,me bazë etninë, gjakun (prejardhjen) dhe gjuhën duke u mbështetur
në nacionalizmin komb-krijues evropian të shekullit 19. "Në kundërshtim me nacionalizmin evropian, nacionalizmi amerikan nuk i ka rrënjët në gjak e në tokë; por është një ideologji universale...", shkruan Robert Kagan në librin "Fuqi dhe parajsë". Qosja dhe rilindasët e fundit
mendojnë sikur të ishte shekulli 19 dhe krijimi i kombeve-shtete mbi baza gjaku e toke. Procesi i Kosovës për shtetëzim në kontekstin
historik është i vonuar, pra diçka tjetër nga ai procesi i shekullit 19 por edhe sui generis nga ky procesi i ditëve tona të shpërbërjes së
sih Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe ish federatës jugosllave.

Pra rasti i Kosovës është sui generis për vet faktin se e ka shpëtuar një hegjemoni qëllimmirë (ShBA'të) nga gjenocidi, pa e pyetur OKB'në dhe Këshillin e Sigurimit, pra unilateralisht. Duke u mbështetur në vlerat demokratike dhe të drejtat e njeriut. Kosova është shteti i parë dhe i fundit ndoshta që ndërtohet mbi këto baza.Kagan e citon Robert Cooper'in që thotë se legjitimiteti ndërkombëtar
buron nga vlera. Prandaj Perëndimi rreth Kosovës fitoi legjitimitetin pikërisht pse nuk mori parasysh vlera të së shkuares, gjakut dhe tokës! Pra nuk kanë bërë kosovarët një deklaratë varësie, siç pandeh lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!, as një stad për pushim derisa të hedhen në luftë për bashkim me Shqipni siç thotë akademik Qosja. Natyrisht se Kosova nuk është shtet nominal i shqiptarëve, pra në Kushetutën e saj ka ndodhë një "shkombëtarizim", por kjo i ka ndodhë edhe Gjermanisë së madhe në një mënyrë, me deutsche mark, me Kushtetutën gjithgjermane, me..., sepse edhe ajo e ka një kryeqytet të përbashkët me të tjerët, Brukselin. Demokracia, njerëz, është procedurë që e mundëson jetën me të tjerët, përmes politikës, jo siç thotë Qosja - për t'i bindur tjerët në qëllimet tuaja, por për t'i bindur tjerët në të drejtën tënde, sepse Serbia shpesh me politikë i ka bindur tjerët për qëllimet, por jo për të drejtën. Dhe humbi..Këta tre rilindës dhe bashkëmendimtarët e tyre, dyshoj se mund ta bindin Amerikën (dhe këdo tjetër në këtë botë hobbesiane, unipolare)
për qëllimet e politikës së tyre, sepse atëherë ajo do ta humbiste kredibilitetin për veprime unilaterale, pra do ta humbiste epitetin
e hegjemonisë mirëdashëse. 

Thjesht do t'u jepej një argument i fortë Rusisë, Serbisë, Kinës dhe aleatëve të tyre "në botën e tretë" në rrafshin teorik, por do të shikohej si fantazmë edhe në vet Evropën, e të mos flasim për fqinjësinë ballkanike... Ndërsa në rrafshin praktik intenca e Kosovës për bashkim me Shqipërinë çon pashmangshëm në ndarjen territoriale midis shqiptarëve dhe serbëve, diku në përmasat 60:40. Dhe kur të kihet paraysh efekti domino në Ballkan, ndarja e tillë shkakton luftra të reja të përgjakshme në rajonin tonë dhe definitivisht e zhvendos kategorinë e të drejtës nga shqiptarët tek serbët dhe aleatët e tyre. Humbja mendoj, nuk ka emër tjetër... Pra, lamtumirë Tiranë & Beograd - Mirëpafshim në Bruksel!

http://www.gazetaexpress.com

----------


## dodoni

Nuk eshte faqezi por shikuar ne pergjithesi realist. Te njejten gje e tha edhe Berisha para disa ditesh ne intervisten dhene gazetes greke. Per momentin, bashkimi kombetar eshte vetem deshire dhe enderr per shqiptaret. Dmth. tani nuk eshte koha aspak per bashkim te Kosoves me Shqiperine. Une jam i bindur qe do vij dita e bashkimit por per kete duhet te presim. Dhe kjo dite nuk besoj se do vij para anetaresimit te Shqiperise dhe Kosoves ne BE, por vetem pas anetaresimit dhe qetesimit te plote te rajonit, adaptimit me Kosoven shtet te pavarur. Ne kushtet e ketij qetesimi dhe adaptimi, edhe opinioni nderkombetar bashke me ate te fqinjeve tane, do e pranoj me lehte kete bashkim. Por, tani per tani, neve duhet te kenaqemi me dy shtete shqiptare dhe te punojme fort qe ti perparojme ato sa me shume dhe sa me shpejt, qe te krijojme nje balance ne zhvillimin ekonomik, ushtarak, etj. me fqinjet tane si Greqia, etj. 

Bile, prioritetet tona kryesore te momentit jane njohja sa me e shpejte e Kosoves nga te gjitha shtetet dhe anetaresimi ne OKB dhe organizatat tjera nderkombetare, anetaresimi i Shqiperise ne NATO qe pritet te behet keto dite, anetaresimi ne BE, dhe zhvillimi ekonomik e ne te gjitha aspektet si i Shqiperise ashtu edhe i Kosoves.

----------


## OO7

pse me i mire nga ai eshte berisha dodon?[

----------


## dodoni

> pse me i mire nga ai eshte berisha dodon?[


Nuk e kisha aty une, te njejtat deklarata kane pasur dhe kane edhe socialistet dhe shumica absolute e politikaneve dhe partive shqiptare si ne Shqiperi ashtu edhe ne Kosove. Kjo eshte realpolitika shqiptare tani. Tjeter eshte deshira e tjeter eshte mundesia. Duhet te jemi shume te kujdesshem.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Komplet idiot.Kush e di mbase nuk eshte shqiptar fare po do jete ndo1 serb qe ka mesuar gjuhen Lol :buzeqeshje: ...

----------


## qafezezi

Edhe serbet ate qe thote Pskal Milo thone ; S`ka qene ndonjehere Kosova Shqiperi. Paskal Milo e di shume mire qe Shqiperia ka qene nga Presheva deri ne Arte te Greqise.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Mua mu duk real i gjith artikulli... madje i jap dhe te drejte, e gezohem qe dikush perdor koken e duhur per te menduar......
Tani sa per ju qe thoni se Kosova ka qene Shqiperi......
Pervec pushtimit fashist, ku kosova hyri ne kufijte administrative te Shqiperise....une personalisht nuk di ndonje rast tjeter.
*Kosova ka qene/eshte e banuar kryesisht nga shqiptare* por ka qene pjese perberse e perandorise osmane dhe serbise dhe vetem fare pak pjese e Shqiperise (gjate L2B).
Tani ju lutem te me thoni se kur eshte njohur Shqiperia dhe Kosova si nje shtet i vetem?

----------


## Baptist

> Edhe serbet ate qe thote Pskal Milo thone ; S`ka qene ndonjehere Kosova Shqiperi. Paskal Milo e di shume mire qe Shqiperia ka qene nga Presheva deri ne Arte te Greqise.


Na i elaboro pak keto qe the se qenkan intereasante. 
Une  nga tjetra ane mund t'ju siguroj se kosova nuk ka ekzistuar kurre, se eshte nje shpikje e shpifje serbe qe nuk ka kurrfare mbeshtetje historike ne asgje. As nku dihet prej nga erdhi, as si u be, vetem kur i zbardhi ky emer arbitrar, dhe kurre nuk u dit saktesisht cili eshte ai territor qe mund te quhet kosove, sa eshte i madh ai, perse e nga kush u quajt ashtu. Perse u desh te mbiquhej ashtu kur secili vend kishte emrin e vet historik. Etj. -Nuk ka kurrfare mbeshtetje historike emri kosove, eshte emer i genjehstert. Kush mund ta deshmoje te kunderten?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ja ku eshte nje harte e gjermanise ne vitin 1876 kjo eshte SHQIPERIA...Nuk eshte shume e qarte dhe mezi e gjeta.Harta e Shqiperise etnike e botuar ne gjermani ne vitin 1876...Marur nga Gazeta Shqip...

----------


## Preng Sherri

Shtrohen teza dhe pyetje të pabaza nga disa debatues.
E para zoteriu në fjalë ( Halil Matoshi) thotë:"Nuk ka pasë asnjëherë ndonjë formacion shtetëror shqiptar me Kosovën si pjesë e juridiksionit shtetëror të saj".
Formacion shtetror ndoshta të pranuar nderkombetarishtë s'ka pas por Formacion politik dhe ushtarak me sjelljet e një shteti ka qenë vet *Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit*!
Kjo Lidhje i kishte të githa elementet  e formuara ( që nga përfaqesuesit që me gjuhen e sotit do të mundë të quheshin Ministra) që i duhen një shteti!
 Pastaj edhe nën Turqinë ishin formuar të ashtuqujturat Vilajete në territorin e një Shqiperie natyrale.
 Kosova s'ka qenë  Pjesë e Shqiperisë vetëm në kohën e fashizmit Italian sepse përpos fashistëve një bashkim të tillë se ka njohur askush tjetër në botë!
Edhe në vitin 1912 në shpalljen e Pavarsis së Shqiperisë Kosova u fut si pjesë e saj por gjë që nuk e pranuan të tjerët.
Se si u vënë vijat e demarkacionit pas Luftës ballkanike( 1912) më së miri e s'qarojnë dokumentet e Konferencës së ambasadorëve në Londër. Së pari demarkacioni njihej gjerë te qyteti i Gjakovës ( kufiri i Shqiperisë) që pastaj me kerkesen e Rusisë u vë aty ku njihet edhe sot!
 Si shpjegohen emertimet si Dibra e madhe ( një pjesë në Shqiperi një pjesë në Maqedoni)? Si shpjegohet malesia e Gjakovës( një pjesë në Shqiperi një pjesë në Kosovë)? Si shpjegohet Liqeni i Shkodrës apo edhe ai i Pogradecit dhe i Prespes,( gjysma andej e gjysma këndej)?
Pak vende kanë gjera të tilla.
Ta zëmë ekziston një Liqen i tillë në mes Gjermanisë dhe ZVICRES ( Bodensee) por të dy anët e liqenit i banojnë gjermanofolesit në të dy shtetet!
 Tashti se kam ngenë të hy në ndonjë elaborim më të gjatë por artikulli shkruesi sikurse disa që e cilesojnë" si artikull real dhe me kokë" s'janë duke bërë gjë përpos që po ja fusin sikur " kali pelës midis pazari" pa menduar fare!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mbase nuk duket mire ajo e qarkuara me te kuqe e vogla eshte ARTA...

----------


## alibaba

Këta tipa që folin kshtu, ma qojnë mallin e atyne që i mbrojnë të drejtat e pederastav.

----------


## Dorontina

> Kush e di mbase nuk eshte shqiptar fare po do jete ndo1 serb qe ka mesuar gjuhen Lol...


ka te huj me nenshtetsi franqeze si psh sarkozi hungarez e u ba burr shteti. ishte edhe nji me origjin turke qe ishte burr shteti me duket quhej balladur.
--------------
po ndoshta ka ndoj qyshe serbe .....po pse shqiptaret mbarun kishat (partiakant)ne Pej dhe deçan ? pse kishin nji te perbashket e se mendonin qe nji dit kan ndertu vorret me duar te veta.
--------------------
Sot luftohet me shkrim.....
*shif perqarjen kadare me qosjen ...pa lidhje ...ne vend qe kadare me ju pergjegj ketij franqezi pasi e din gjuhen ai shkon kritikon qosjen !*

----------


## Korcar-L1

1- ajo eshte harta e vilajeteve dhe jo e shtetit Shqiperi
2- Lidhja e prizrenit ishte ashtu sic kish dhe emrin "Lidhje" dhe nuk qe shtet i njohur ne plan nderkombetar.

Nuk po dikutohet se si u ndane kufijte por a ka qene Kosova pjese administrative e Shqiperise?! 



> Formacion shtetror ndoshta të pranuar nderkombetarishtë s'ka pas por Formacion politik dhe ushtarak me sjelljet e një shteti ka qenë vet Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit!


te sillesh si nje shtet dhe te njihesh si shtet , jane shume larg njera tjetres
Lidhja e Prizrenit nuk kishte si qellim bashkimin e vilajeteve ku shumica ishin shqiptare por bashkimin e vilajeteve te cilat banoheshin nga muslimane




> [...]një lidhje
> islamike, ku të merrnin pjesë të gjitha popullsitë myslimane të Gadishullit Ballkanik,
> pavarësisht nga kombësia e tyre, nga e cila, logjikisht, do të përjashtoheshin shqiptarët e
> krishterë, si ortodoksë, edhe katolikë. dhe  Veç kësaj, sulltanistët… nuk e pranonin as në
> parim idenë e një vilajeti shqiptar, sepse ky vilajet, sipas tyre, do t’i ndante shqiptarët
> myslimanë nga “vëllezërit” myslimanë të Gadishullit Ballkanik dhe të Perandorisë
> Osmane
> _Historia e Popullit Shqiptar (2002), Vol II, Rilindja Kombetare vitet 30 te shek. XIX – 1912, Akademia e_
> Shkencave e Shqipërise, Toena, Tirane, fq. 151


Ne 12 maj 1878 banorët e Prizrenit
i derguan telegrame ambasadave të Anglise, Francës, Italisë dhe Austo-Hungarisë në
Stamboll ku deklaronin që:



> *shumica e banorëve të vilajetit tonë janë muslimanë; të krishterët te ne
> përfaqësojnë pakicën e ata janë katolikë dhe ortodoksë… të krishterët flasin mes
> vedi një përzjerje të gjuhës serbe, malazeze dhe bullgare, por gjuha e
> përgjithshme që përdoret nga muslimanët dhe të krishterët është turqishtja dhe
> shqipja… ne nuk i nënshtrohemi administratës serbe dhe bullgare. Ne nuk njohim
> asnjë qeveri përveç asaj osmane… dhe jemi të gatshëm për çdo flijim, qoftë edhe
> të vdesim, për të mbrojtur të drejtën tonë të pacënueshme*
> The British Museum, London, Accounts and Papers (38). 1878


pra...mos u mer kot me lidhjen e prizrenit

----------


## alibaba

> Nuk po dikutohet se si u ndane kufijte por a ka qene Kosova pjese administrative e Shqiperise?!


PO.
Edhepse për një kohë shumë të shkrutër, MEGJITHATË PO.

----------


## Baptist

> ka te huj me nenshtetsi franqeze si psh sarkozi hungarez e u ba burr shteti. ishte edhe nji me origjin turke qe ishte burr shteti me duket quhej balladur.
> --------------
> po ndoshta ka ndoj qyshe serbe .....po pse shqiptaret mbarun kishat (partiakant)ne Pej dhe deçan ? pse kishin nji te perbashket e se mendonin qe nji dit kan ndertu vorret me duar te veta.
> --------------------
> Sot luftohet me shkrim.....
> *shif perqarjen kadare me qosjen ...pa lidhje ...ne vend qe kadare me ju pergjegj ketij franqezi pasi e din gjuhen ai shkon kritikon qosjen !*


Lake pul-pulake per cilin francez e ke fjalen? A e di ti kush eshte Halil Matoshi? Ose me thjeshte cka po flitet ne kete teme?

----------


## Dorontina

*O gjel rrokotel* nuk e njof matoshin vetem bera fjale per franqezin ne fjalê...
po pse ben ti fjalë me pula ??* a e din ti pse gjelat nuk kendojn diten por heret ne mengjes pa u zgju pulat ?* 
*po Matoshi mund te jet "franqez si kadare  )*

----------


## alibaba

> Nuk e kam ndërmend të polemizoj me historianë dhe publicistë shqiptarë të mendësisë nacional-socialiste, glorifikuese dhe jokritike. Sepse, janë egocentrikë dhe manipulatorëtë (pa)vetëdijshëm, horra që nuk i shquan patriotizmi


Kur shqiptari flet për nacionalizmin si diçka negative ai nuk është shqiptar, ai është ndyrësirë aziatike.

O nacionalist, ose do të asimilohesh. Nuk ka rrugë të mesit.




> jithçka që ata thonë e shkruajnë për Kosovën si pjesë e aneksuar e Shqipërisë nga Serbia (më 1913’tën) është thjesht shmangie nga e vërteta historike, për më tepër nacionalizëm primitiv. Historiografi që mbështet në mite nacionale. “Aneksimi i Kosovës” është thjesht propagandë në shërbim të ideologjisë nacionaliste që u ka shërbyer krerëve kulturorë dhe politik për zgjimin kombëtar të shqiptarëve,


Edhe unë them që çdo gjë që ti shkruan është shmangie nga truri, dhe shmnagie e trurit nga realiteti.

Do të duhej të sillje fakte të paktën. Jo të na dërdëllisje këtu, mendimet tua personale.
Ismail Qemali, e shpalli pavarësinë e Shqipërisë në të gjitha ato toka ku i thonë "Bukës bukë e ujit ujë".




> Mitin serb për Kosovën si “djep i serbizimit” duke e pasë
> parasysh betejën e humbur të Kosovës më 1389 në Fushë të Kosovës, elitat oligarkike serbe e kanë përdor dendur tek në shekullin 19. Pra kujtimi për Betejën e Kosovës ishte i zbehtë për disa shekuj, derisa “u rizbulua” kjo ngjarje dhe


Dhe po shkon aq larg sa po i krahason serbët me shqiptarët. Këtë mund t'a bëjë vetëm serbi mongol. 
Shtetësia dhe shqiptarësia e Kosovës nuk është mit. Është histori.




> Duke e shitur bashkimin
> e shqiptarëve në një shtet të vetëm si interes madhor kombëtar,
> këta i anashkalojnë shpëtimtarët e Kosovës, ShBA’të
> dhe BE’në, anashkalojnë NATO’n dhe integrimet euroatlantike
> ndershqiptare si interesin më madhor të Shqipërisë,
> Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë, pra si interesin vital të shqiptarëve
> në rajon.


Duke e shitur integrimin në NATO, BE e organizata tjera homoseksuale bythë-shpuese, po e anasahkalon bashkimin kombnëtar ti Halil Matoshoviq.

----------


## Dorontina

shum korekt alibaba ...

----------


## xfiles

Njerez te tille duhen hequr qafe, ose te pakten te mos quhen me shqiptare.

----------

